# Details on Vince's backstage blow-up



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Credit to Wade Keller at The Torch:



> -As first reported in this week's new PWTorch Newsletter (now available in a text version within our iPhone/iPad app for VIP members), one of the reasons Brian Gewirtz was relieved of his duties was that his replacement, Eric Pankowski, had really impressed Vince McMahon and earned his trust over the last eight months since he was hired. Also, Pankowski is considered "a Triple H guy." Meanwhile, as has been reported, Gewirtz had been working a lot from home lately, hadn't been on the road much at all, and was only in the office a few days a week. While just a couple years ago Gewirtz was considered as close to McMahon and as trusted by McMahon as anyone besides family and Kevin Dunn, he has fallen out of favor since.
> 
> -Also of note, Vince McMahon went on a tear before Raw on Monday, but in the midst of all of that, there is a buzz because *one prominent wrestler* fired back at Vince and didn't hold back. Details are sketchy because so few people were in the room, but PWTorch has learned that at least one powerful player in WWE let Vince know that he is a big part of the problem and blaming others and trying to intimidate people into fearing his wrath doesn't change that fact.


Anyone want to take a stab at which wrestler it was? My money's on Orton.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

Curt Hawkins. When he talks people stop and listen

Or it could have been Punk


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

LOL at Curt Hawkins 
Was hoping it would be John Cena.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Curt Hawkins. When he talks people stop and listen


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

Like the rest of us, I would love to know who it was.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

If this really went down this has CM Punk written all over it. If Orton was backstage he is my 2nd guess.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Curt Hawkins. When he talks people stop and listen
> 
> Or it could have been Punk


Yeah, right. It was obviously Heath "The One Man Southern Rock Band" Slater who stood up to Vince. No one else in the company has the balls.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

Sounds like something Punk would do, tbh.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

Fuck no, last 8 months and HHH guy? this motherfucker sure write the Sheamus vs ADR feud, we are doomed. 

*one prominent wrestler*
Why people say Orton he usually has all he wants, remember he wanted a Kane and ADR feud, he already did one and already started the other, and after his drug problems hes in no position to blame other about the product.

Cena or Punk, one is Vince golden boy and sure can say anything he wants without getting depushed, and the other is know for having a big mouth.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

lol @ Punks name coming up. That dude isn't speaking up about anything. He got his and is very very comfortable where he's at. He never was a "rebel" like people want to think he is. If I had to pick any guy it would be Orton. He hasn't seemed happy the last few months especially considering they won't turn him heel when he has said wants to be one multiple times. It would make sense for him to say something not Vince & HHH's homeboy, CM Punk.

It could have been Cena. The guy is untouchable and he knows it so I could see him saying something. He has also "reportedly" had problems with Vince and management on the whole taking time off situation and his injury.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

Well, I think we know who DIDN'T say anything. :cena2

I wouldn't rule Orton out but it was Punk. You just know it.



> He hasn't seemed happy the last few months especially considering they won't turn him heel when he has said wants to be one multiple times. It would make sense for him to say something not Vince & HHH's homeboy, CM Punk.


Homeboy?  Orton is the one who's had everything on the planet handed to him, Vince has been jerking Punk around for years and is only pushing him because Punk made himself a star on his own and Vince is desperate and has no alternative.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

Randy Orton.

He has reason to be upset with the way they're booking him now. Then again it was his fault for breaking the wellness policy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

JTG won't back down.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

Didn't Orton tweet about making his way to SD! tapings just before RAW? 

Not sure why he would have been at RAW.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I think we know who DIDN'T say anything. :cena2
> 
> I wouldn't rule Orton out but it was Punk. You just know it.
> 
> ...


Poor Punk, never given a chance by Vince & WWE. I mean he was only ECW Champion, 2X MITB winner and had multiple WHC reigns before becoming WWE Champion. 

The guy was pushed multiple times before. He didn't make himself a star either. That would Daniel Bryan not Punk. Punk was handed an angle about rebelling against WWE that would have gotten anybody over. The only thing brought about from all that change he was preaching was his pockets getting fatter(which is all he wanted) and ratings going down. He has been pushed for over a year and still can't draw. He's not a star. He's a good performer but doesn't have what it takes to carry a company. 

Orton has been seemingly out of favor for about a year now. He's been jobbing regularly and he's still pissed about having to stay face. He has made it public multiple times that he wants to be a heel. Something Vince won't allow yet.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

Can't see it being Punk, as he and Vince would likely have been quite pally after their match.

Sheamus might have thought his friendship with Triple H would protect him if he spoke against Vince.


----------



## Latex0r (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

BAH GAWD IT'S DEAN AMBROSE


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

Can only see it being Cena, Orton or Punk tbh. Punk seems most likely to speak up but Orton is the type to do so too and Cena was rumoured to have some tension with Vince over his injury so maybe he blew.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*



#PushKofiKingston said:


> lol @ Punks name coming up. That dude isn't speaking up about anything. He got his and is very very comfortable where he's at. He never was a "rebel" like people want to think he is. If I had to pick any guy it would be Orton. He hasn't seemed happy the last few months especially considering they won't turn him heel when he has said wants to be one multiple times. It would make sense for him to say something not Vince & HHH's homeboy, CM Punk.
> 
> It could have been Cena. The guy is untouchable and he knows it so I could see him saying something. He has also "reportedly" had problems with Vince and management on the whole taking time off situation and his injury.



Finally some sense. Thank you. The CM C0ck$ucking is strong in this thread. Punk sold out for a better spot and more money last year. The only way he'd speak up to Vince right now is if he were about to be de-pushed. Punk is set, no need to rock that boat.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

Probably Punk. Can't really see Orton doing this.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

Punk imo, he kinda took a shot a Vince during their promo about him and his backstage stuff too. Wouldn't be surprised if it was Orton either though.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

It was Dean Ambrose


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I doubt it would be Orton, maybe 3 years ago it could of been but these days he doesn't seem needed and he'll be on the edge after his recent violation. 

Cena is a yes guy with no balls. I could be wrong but he seems happy going around making kids wishes.

I'm gonna say CM Punk. Why? Because even if he held the title for 1,000 days and won every match for 5 years he still wouldn't be satisfied. He's never happy. Also he was promised changes when he signed, which haven't occurred yet. To those saying he's out just for himself go read/listen the the joey mercury story. Helping Ryder before it was cool, trying to get a lot of his friends their jobs back. He's set for life, he's saved money, could leave tomorrow and he'd be fine.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*



kingfunkel said:


> Cena is a yes guy with no balls. I could be wrong but he seems happy going around making kids wishes.


Making sick children happy is a sign of lack of balls? The fuck kind of logic is that?


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

I doubt Orton was even there.

Big Show. Safe as houses job wise, been their years, can say what he wants. Kane would be the other possibility.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Bob Lincoln said:


> Making sick children happy is a sign of lack of balls? The fuck kind of logic is that?


I love how you managed to get that from what I said.

I said: he seems to be a yes guy, who has no balls! Statement! Then went on to say ....he seems happy just fulfilling kids wishes. Opinion. 

Not..: he has no balls because he makes sick children happy.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

Could only have been Punk or Cena, I think.



#PushKofiKingston said:


> *Poor Punk, never given a chance by Vince & WWE. I mean he was only ECW Champion, 2X MITB winner and had multiple WHC reigns before becoming WWE Champion. *
> 
> The guy was pushed multiple times before. *He didn't make himself a star either*. That would Daniel Bryan not Punk. Punk was handed an angle about rebelling against WWE that would have gotten anybody over. The only thing brought about from all that change he was preaching was his pockets getting fatter(which is all he wanted) and ratings going down. He has been pushed for over a year and still can't draw. He's not a star. He's a good performer but doesn't have what it takes to carry a company.
> 
> Orton has been seemingly out of favor for about a year now. He's been jobbing regularly and he's still pissed about having to stay face. He has made it public multiple times that he wants to be a heel. Something Vince won't allow yet.


Yeah, all of which meant absolutely nothing. And Punk did make himself a star - he made himself a star even before the shoot angle, and already was the best talent, but management wouldn't recognise it, so he had to do something to MAKE them treat him like the talent he is. As for Punk "being handed an angle that would have got anyone over", no it wouldn't. It would've only worked for the best talent on the roster being held back, under-utilised and under-appreciated and that was Punk - nobody else.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*

It's not Orton, he was not at the RAW tapings.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol why the fuck are people saying Orton? He's filming a movie I'm pretty sure he wasn't at Raw backstage. I think its Cena, I'm sure Punk has problems with vince but to me it seems like Cena would be that guy. Vince wants him to rush his recovery cuz they need RATINGGGZZZ!!! Cena is probably pissed at that and I'm sure a ton of people are voicing their displeasure to Cena, who doesn't seem to have a stick up his ass and understands their frustration. He always says he loves this business, and I think that if its true then he knows that what Vince is doing right now is fucking up not only the current state of the wwe, but it's future as well. Cena knows Vince can't touch him so he has literally 0 to lose. Good on Cena if it is him, someone has to speak up and call out Vince on his shitty intimidation tactics. Hopefully Cena told him the shitty ratings and shitty writing are as much of Vince's fault as they are of any writer.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

happened last week right? Than Cena & Orton weren't there.

I am surprised nobody thought of Del Rio. That guy is the type that takes no bullshit if doesn't like what he is involved in. and he is outspoken.

Big Show & Kane are veterans who care about the business in general (so they could say the overall product is not good). Vince would listen to these two guys


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I doubt it was Cena. He seems to be a bit of a suck-up. It's hard to believe he'd start ragging on Vince.

If Orton wasn't there as someone said, I'm guessing it was either CM Punk or HHH. Punk because he's an abrasive asshole so he seems the type who shoot back (not saying this is an example of him being one if so). I think Triple H is a possibility though too as he and Vince seem to have a bit of a difference of opinion when it comes to booking.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

JY57 said:


> happened last week right? Than Cena & Orton weren't there.
> 
> I am surprised nobody thought of Del Rio. That guy is the type that takes no bullshit if doesn't like what he is involved in. and he is outspoken.
> 
> Big Show & Kane are veterans who care about the business in general (so they could say the overall product is not good). Vince would listen to these two guys


-Royal Rumble winner.
-2 time WWE champion
-MITB winner.
-Fought Edge in his final match.

He achieved all of that in 2 years. ADR has no reason to complain. Vince loves this guy.

Also he has been in the world title picture recently for about 5 ppvs. So they're not booking him badly right now either.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

DAT RESPECT!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

It says prominent star and there's not too many prominent stars atm which is why Cena speaks out to me. Pretty sure if he didn't like the product it'd piss Vince off esp since he's the top star of the product. Also I'm pretty sure this happened this week on Raw backstage cause then Vince was pissed all day and went on a firing rampage


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Raging at the 11th hour every week is no way to run a company, especially one in turmoil. Maybe Vinnie Mac needs to consider retirement.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Whoever it is has my respect. They have every right to call Vince out for his bullshit, and call the product out for BEING bullshit.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Sometimes I wish I had Solid Snake's stealth camouflage so I could sit in the corner of Vince's office and just watch all this unfold xD


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

It was Rikishi...


He spoke up for The Rock.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

I think it's Rey Mysterio.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

My god can people stop bringing up people's accomplishments and saying "oh he has no reason to complain"
Its obvious from the report that they weren't complaining about their booking but the shitty overall product.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

Rikishi.

And he did it...

For this guy...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*



DesolationRow said:


> JTG won't back down.


:lmao how funny would that shit be if he did


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

So for some of you, the justification is that it couldn't be Punk because he's in a good position at the moment, and instead it must be one of the company's golden boys (Cena, Orton, Sheamus or ADR) because they have more reason to be annoyed? Fucking LOL. Cena is Cena, Sheamus is on the push of his life, Orton is a problem child who's been handed World championships all career, and ADR has a laundry list of accomplishments in his short tenure. 

ANY OF THEM, BUT IT COULDN'T BE PUNK! It couldn't be the guy that's known for speaking out. The guy that's shown a public interest in improving the product. No, it couldn't be that guy. Fuck him, all he cares about is the belt and that's proven by the fact that he's not single-handedly changed the entire direction of the company in the past 12 months.

Truth is, it could be any one of them, because the PRODUCT sucks. If this report is to be believed, it's about the direction of the company, not one individual push. I doubt it'll change anything in the long run (until Vince retires), but good on them for giving it the old college try.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sounds like a typical dirtsheet story.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

Its got to be Alberto Del Rios personal ring announcer


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*My money would actually be on Punk, there was an extra element when they were cutting that promo on Raw.*


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Brye said:


> Sounds like a typical dirtsheet story.


At this point, couldn't that be said about any dirtsheet story?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

My money's on Cena. :cena2

But in all seriousness, it was probably Punk (who was no doubt still fired up after the fan incident).


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Just have a feeling it was Cena. Orton wasn't even there in all likelyhood so I have no idea why people think it was him, and while I suppose it could be Punk, I don't know, it just doesn't seem like it's him _this time_. But who knows. I hope we find out.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

You guys do know who Cena is, right? I mean I haven't somehow slipped into an alternate reality where he isn't a ten-time wwe champion who was and still is megapushed for over half a decade, who was apart of one of wrestling's biggest feuds culminating at Wrestlemania?

And Orton too, right? A home-grown, megapushed, six-time wwe champion who has violated the wellness policy twice and would appear to not hold as much say backstage as he used to?

Or how about CM Punk, someone who constantly criticises the creative team and the direction of the WWE in interviews, comic-con and wizarding world appearances, who's shown before he'll speak his mind and not give a shit about the consequences?

I mean this isn't even me ass-licking Punk, that's just his personality.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

How about it was...no one, and the dirtsheets are full of shit? Just an idea.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL at those saying Punk.Hes 100% facing the Rock at RR and hes held the title for over 300 days.Hes been getting 2 or 3 segments every raw for about a month other than his match.Impossible.
I could say Orton,Cena,with a much less probability HHH or one of the writers.Orton has been wanting that heel turn for a while now and a heel orton is better than a heel Cm Punk(yes he is better)and he was amazing in all the heel turns hes done in the past.Other than that he hasnt been involved in anything important for almost a year now,and other than that you could tell the guy is crazy.Cena although its highly unlikely could say something like that as he is indespinsable and everyone knows and especially Vince that he is untouchable.I mean he left for 1 week and the ratings were the worst since 4 years or something like that.If he leaves permanently Vince would probably close the show or he would bring the AE back(which would be awesome but is unlikely).HHH has a 5% chance of happening or something like that but he could of told him because the show has been awful.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just to be different, I say the Big Show.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*



lukus444 said:


> LOL at Curt Hawkins
> Was hoping it would be *John Cena*.


Hahaha, you trolling dude? John Cena has absolutely no balls whatsoever, as if he's going to disagree with Vince, that's the reason he's at the top, cause he's a yes man and a total bitch.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

How are these details? Change thread title to "hears what we _think_ happened."


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol about the "He won this and this, so he can't complain!" argument.
It's not all about the titles/belts. Maybe this person ist just not satisfied with storylines/matches/how they handle some feuds... how some people be treated..


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vince sounds like an asshole to work for

Whoever this wrestler is who stood up to Vince congrats to them


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vin Ghostal said:


> How about it was...no one, and the dirtsheets are full of shit? Just an idea.


This is my theory as well. But if ther is ANY truth to this report my money would be on Punk, but wouldn't surprise me if it was Big Show either.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Dat Brodus Clay, what a legend.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Obvious bs is obvious, I bet it never even happened.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

If, and that's a big if, this is true my guess is Cena. He and Vince have apparently had a tense relationship as of late and I don't think anybody else is in any position to call Vince out. Punk is in the middle of a push of a lifetime so I don't know why he would jeopardize that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd bet Cena. Remember there was a bit of an issue between Vince and Cena regarding the Cena surgery where Vince wanted Cena back sooner and Cena said he was taking all the time necessary by doctors orders or something like that. Vince could have been pressuring Cena to come back saying the company needs him in the ME to sell PPV's and ratings and Cena could have retorted that maybe Vince should have built more over depth on the bloody roster rather than putting the whole company on the back of one man - Cena. I could see how Cena could be pissed that he's injured and needing time off and Vince tells the writers to write as if Cena will be competing even after Cena said he'd need the month off.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It's obviously Stan.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

So they know exactly what was said, how it was said and how few people there were in the room but they don't know who actually said it? I swear to God every time I read a dirt sheet report my IQ drops.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I can see why PWInsiders don't want to mention the name. Because if they do, and it really did happen but the wrestler they name goes on Twitter a says it BS, then people will say PW are talking shite but they aren't really.

DO YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN? lololol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

One prominent wrestler? Expect Heath Slater to start dropping pipe bombs! ONE MAN BAAAAAAND!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

And I forgot to mention this Pankowski being a 'Triple H guy.' Seems like everybody these days has to be a 'somebody guy' lol.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Tbh, I dunno if CM Punk is truly in the position where Vince couldn't just fire him, if it was a prominent guy, to me, only Cena would have the protection to say it's all vince's fault to his face and not get fired on the spot but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah cena is the only guy I think that can call vince a vanilla indy midget hack and not get fired. He can then go the Kevin Nash route and say "I'm booking myself to be pissed off at you vince" and leave. :lmao


----------



## Mr. Bad Example (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm guessing this was Cena, good on him or whoever it was.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

We all know there is only 1 guy with enough clout backstage to yell at Vince and get away with it. Vince has to let it go because that superstar draws too much money. That superstar is Jinder Mahal.


----------



## LeisureForce (Oct 9, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Yeah cena is the only guy I think that can call vince a vanilla indy midget hack and not get fired. He can then go the Kevin Nash route and say "I'm booking myself to be pissed off at you vince" and leave. :lmao


There's no way he would fire Punk for that either, at least not right now. Or Hunter.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The only dude who can legit say shit and get away with it is Triple H. He has DEM GRANDKIDS to bargain and blackmail with lol. Everybody else is fireable except for the son/son-in-law that never was, John Cena.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

It's not Punk, Cena or Sheamus. Orton has had his run ins with the wellness policy so he has no leverage. Prominent wrestler, does that mean full time wrestler? Or like, top 10? If It's the latter I'd go with Kane speaking up. He's oldschool, has a lot of pull backstage and is currently involved in a popular program with Bryan, so he'd have pretty good leverage.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Not Punk. he only cares about money and he loves working as a heel.

plus, WWE booked him as a very strong heel now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> The only dude who can legit say shit and get away with it is Triple H. He has DEM GRANDKIDS to bargain and blackmail with lol. Everybody else is fireable except for the son/son-in-law that never was, John Cena.


haha that triple h part is quite funny because for whatever fucked up reason i can imagine trips doing that


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Vince had a psychotic break and went all fight club on himself.. Vince is Tyler Durden


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Vince has heat with HHH for making him cut his hair so trips is trying to piss him off :lmao :lmao imagine.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Detail on Vince's backstage blow-up*



Jon Jones said:


> Probably Orton. He got jobbed at SmackDown too this week.
> 
> EDIT: Oh fuck. Spoilers. DON'T READ WHAT I JUST WROTE.


lol i was angry for 5 seconds then realised that no one cares about smackdown anymore


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Yoshi Tatsu did it. Prove me wrong.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> The only dude who can legit say shit and get away with it is Triple H. He has DEM GRANDKIDS to bargain and blackmail with lol. Everybody else is fireable except for the son/son-in-law that never was, John Cena.


So you think Vinney Mac dosen't have it in him for one more :vince3 to quote Vince from his first mental breakdown in 2000 "I'm a genetic jackhamm-ah!! LINDA GET READY DADDY'S COMING HOME!" :vince2


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't believe it's Orton, nothing against Orton I am a fan but he should be happy that he's even in the wwe right now. The guy hasn't done anything noticeable since 2009 except for some great classic matches which wwe creative doesn't care about. He violated and it seems he is used to put others over until who knows..

I think it's either Punk or Cena. Those 2 are really prominent right now. And besides how do you know John-boy has no balls to get back at Vincent? You can assume all you want but he can be the biggest asskissing yes-man and masterpolitcian in one. Those 2 traits match real well in a corporate environment.

And as far as Punk goes, he has a reputation for being a loudmouth. He was a leader in ROH and right now he is a lockerroom leader as said by HHH and Michael Hayes in his DVD so I wouldn't say this is jsut a gimmick. Even though Punk has it all it seems like he can have lots of frustration with the whole direction of the company. It's possible he could be the guy.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

It was Hornswoggle!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it a current star? If not then its Steve Austin.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Orton is already on thin ice.

It's either Cena or Punk. Neither have a lot to complain about personally, but they aren't blind to how bad the overall product is as well as putting more and more pressure on the two to carry the entire fed. Helping the product overall helps ease their stress, brings in more money which means more money for everyone.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I dont see why someone like Punk wouldnt say anything because of the position theyre in. Maybe they genuinely want to see the product improve? He may be the top guy but whats the point in being the ruler of fuck all


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think it was John Cena actually. RAW is his show and he has a stake in it being successful as the top guy.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Seeing what kind of person Punk has always been described to be, plus that he's been said to be a locker room leader these days, he's certainly the guy that seems the most likely to have done that. That's as far as we can go with such little information though.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

I am going to say Rey Mysterio.... just a guess. Been fed up for a while, money maker and all Supposed to be in a major Wrestlemania match and a major part of tag team division right now


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

NeyNey said:


> Lol about the "He won this and this, so he can't complain!" argument.
> It's not all about the titles/belts. Maybe this person ist just not satisfied with storylines/matches/how they handle some feuds... how some people be treated..


Was hoping someone said this so I didn't have to type it. Guy like Punk has used his current company standing to help get indy guys hired (Punk confirmed this in at his last comic con before anyone thinks I got it from a dirtsheet) so obviously he cares about more than just himself.

Edit: I see that more than one person has said that thankfully.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I still don't believe this blowup happened at all.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> The only dude who can legit say shit and get away with it is Triple H. He has DEM GRANDKIDS to bargain and blackmail with lol. Everybody else is fireable except for the son/son-in-law that never was, John Cena.


:lmao

Awesome post.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Imagine Khali yelling at Vince with his on-screen accent.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> The only dude who can legit say shit and get away with it is Triple H. He has DEM GRANDKIDS to bargain and blackmail with lol. Everybody else is fireable except for the son/son-in-law that never was, John Cena.


Haha. I'm not even sure in a massive blow-up that Stephanie would take Trips' side. Dick can be replaced, but inheritance is forever. 

(And then she could just marry Cena and keep dragging him out for Wrestlemanias and Summer Slams for the next 15 years.)


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Vince should incorporate this into a storyline... I'd tune in for it!

Break it down Vince. Let it go and break it all down!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

It was Batista! Oh wait sorry is Mason Ryan. 

Or how about The Miz? He's now scheduled to lose his title to Kofi plus he pretty much been jobbed out. He was a ME now he is a jobber I think he has a reason to be Angry at Vince.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Asenath said:


> Haha. I'm not even sure in a massive blow-up that Stephanie would take Trips' side. Dick can be replaced, but inheritance is forever.
> 
> (And then she could just marry Cena and keep dragging him out for Wrestlemanias and Summer Slams for the next 15 years.)


What are you talking about? If Steph/HHH ever divorce Vince will have a hard time saying goodbye to Stephanie lol.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Haven't the dirtsheets reported in the past that Vince has a "Shawn Michaels like" relationship with Punk? It probably was him.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

It was *Del Rio*, this lucha libre radio show had a interview with him early today:

T*ranscript-spanish:* "_Le dije a Vince que el guión de la WWE apestaba, que Vince está haciendo lo que quiere y que la WWE está pasando por un mal momento sin hacer nada al respeto, sin escuchar a nadie y que ya no tiene el mismo control que antes". "Todo es una basura, y cuando la WWE se vaya al infierno, será todo culpa de él”. Habíamos 4 personas en el mismo cuarto; Orton, Cena, un oficial de la WWE y yo_."

*Translate:* "_I told vince that the script sucked, and that he is not listening to anyone and no longer has the same control as before_". 

"_Everything is garbage, and when the WWE goes to hell, will be all his fault_ "

_There were just 4 people in the room: Orton, Cena, a WWE officer and me_".


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Whoever called it on the first page did a good job lol


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

Good for Del Rio. His months long feud with Sheamus was terrible and boring. About time someone speaks up and puts Vince in his place.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> It was *Del Rio*, this lucha libre radio show had a interview with him early today:
> 
> T*ranscript-spanish:* "_Le dije a Vince que el guión de la WWE apestaba, que Vince está haciendo lo que quiere y que la WWE está pasando por un mal momento sin hacer nada al respeto, sin escuchar a nadie y que ya no tiene el mismo control que antes". "Todo es una basura, y cuando la WWE se vaya al infierno, será todo culpa de él”. Habíamos 4 personas en el mismo cuarto; Orton, Cena, un oficial de la WWE y yo_."
> 
> ...


Fucking Del Rio!! Huevos de oro this boy right here lol. Good on him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Never liked Del Rio, but Del Rio has gained a lot of respect from me for that and it definitely needed to be said. I'm sure it's especially nerve-striking to Vince since Del Rio is one of the guys Vince is apparently high on.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Go fuckin' Del Rio! Holy shit! Might have to put him in my fav 5 now. :cool2


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Part of Del Rios problem is that he was booked to just talk about his destiny for a whole 1st year without being allowed off script so he's just not over...no wonder he bought issues up


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Del Rio has suffered as much as anybody with his character and his storylines so it's no suprise.

Hopefully Vince will listen.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That totally makes sense. He's been booked like absolute garbage, is actually pretty amazing to watch on those rare occasions he gets to shine, and is probably used to speaking his mind back home. 

Gold star for you, Alberto Del Rio!


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

So Cena and Orton were in the room too? I imagine they were probably apart of the group of stars that had been complaining to vince about the writing.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> So Cena and Orton were in the room too? I imagine they were probably apart of the group of stars that had been complaining to vince about the writing.


So nice of them to have a big creative meeting without Punk. Was he busy filling out his "I punched a fan" voucher?


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> So Cena and Orton were in the room too? I imagine they were probably apart of the group of stars that had been complaining to vince about the writing.


Orton has a legitimate reason to be pissed to. Hopefully more of the roster feels the same and they totally lay it on Vince and the writing staff.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> It was *Del Rio*, this lucha libre radio show had a interview with him early today:
> 
> T*ranscript-spanish:* "_Le dije a Vince que el guión de la WWE apestaba, que Vince está haciendo lo que quiere y que la WWE está pasando por un mal momento sin hacer nada al respeto, sin escuchar a nadie y que ya no tiene el mismo control que antes". "Todo es una basura, y cuando la WWE se vaya al infierno, será todo culpa de él”. Habíamos 4 personas en el mismo cuarto; Orton, Cena, un oficial de la WWE y yo_."
> 
> ...


If only he showed that much intensity on TV.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> If only he showed that much intensity on TV.


He tries. He tried to act like a real heel on a house show tearing a sign, now the mother complains on Twitter, Vince will probably do something against it because of his wife and make his character even more soft


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

+1 for Alberto del Rio


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

And the let the Del Rio dick sucking begin.

EDIT:
Actually, I don't even know if I believe that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

A Lucha radio show? Have a link for this?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm guessing that it was Punk.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

If it was Del Rio give him a f'n medal. The guy has done what should have been done years ago. F'n hero. His own character has become stale and boring. A man of his talent deserves better (they all do).

I hope more wrestlers grow some balls and follow this man's lead. Well done again Del Rio...well done (if it was him of course  ).


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

WWE apologising to the Mom for the tearing sign incident probably pissed ADR off.

Good on him though.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This makes logical sense considering I've heard tons of stories about how Del Rio doesn't take crap from anybody and all that.

Good for him.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Striker said:


> And the let the Del Rio dick sucking begin.
> 
> EDIT:
> Actually, I don't even know if I believe that.


People are only "sucking Del Rio's dick" because he told Vince off aka the main reason why the product has been absolute fuckery for possibly MONTHS now. Of course people are going to praise ADR because he told off the man that everyone's hating on at the moment - and for a good reason.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

plus one for del rio

granted hes still like a negative 5 but hey progress is progress I guess


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Del Rio has cojones the size of grapefruits

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEEEEEELLLLLLL RRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

wow del rio just earned huge respect with me.

he is gonna get buried now


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Honestly, to me, the name of the person responsible never even mattered. I was perfectly content not knowing who it was & just knowing that something was finally said to Vince McMahon. I'm not looking to give praise to an individual, I'm looking to see the product improve.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I wonder if he got anything through to McMahon.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I've heard a lot about ADR as person from time to time and he sounds impressive, I just wish he could translate more of his true persona on screen.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

CM Punk nuff said.


----------



## doinktheclown12 (Oct 4, 2010)

i really wish we knew what vince said after that. i doubt he stood silent in thought. i picture him getting in ADRS face to cut a promo, tells him "THIS is your DESTINY" and powerbombs him through his desk.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

doinktheclown12 said:


> i really wish we knew what vince said after that. i doubt he stood silent in thought. i picture him getting in ADRS face to cut a promo, tells him "THIS is your DESTINY" and powerbombs him through his desk.


Holy shit I would pay to see that, but damn is depressing when all the best wrestling scripts are on the internet.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


> wow del rio just earned huge respect with me.
> 
> he is gonna get buried now


If he does the fans need to rise up. I know I will...somehow...someway. Let the 'f*ck you Vince' chants begin!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

what makes this a lot better is that it'a not like del rio was getting buried, he was constantly getting whc title shots

i always struck del rio as a good person, that picture where he was with slater, ambrose, curtis, and a bunch of other curtain jerkers shows that he treats everyone equal


----------



## iSmackUdown (Nov 25, 2011)

he refused to follow the script!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> what makes this a lot better is that it'a not like del rio was getting buried, he was constantly getting whc title shots
> 
> i always struck del rio as a good person, that picture where he was with slater, ambrose, curtis, and a bunch of other curtain jerkers shows that he treats everyone equal


I wanna watch dat pic, link pls :cool2


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

he will get released believe me


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I was so sure that it was Hawkins. We all know he's got the balls backstage


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Alberto Del Rio, IWC Hero and Savior.

Seriously, if anyone on the whole roster should know just how stale and weak the "script" is, it should be Del Rio.

Hope he follows CM Punk's lead and just starts saying what he wants to say while getting the main point of a certain storyline across, to hell with the "script."


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'll be looking for this opening in a promo by Del Rio in the near future:



> Randy Orton, while you lay there hopefully as uncomfortable as you possibly can be, I want you to listen to me.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah so the dirt sheets weren't wrong?. Ah ok.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT



IT WAS DEL RIO???????????????????????????


Hahahaha, the guy's got balls! Especially since he's "top guy" that's easiest to bury since he isn't over yet.


Edit: Now that I think about it, Del Rio probably lost a bet and Orton and Cena were there to make sure that he "paid his dues".


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Holy fucking shit. No way. I hope he doesn't get buried or fired, he probably won't but damn dude I always knew ADR wasn't a pansy but damn dude has grapefruit balls. I have new found respect for him, maybe cena and orton supported him cause this is amazing.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

They ain't going to fire ADR. He's a big star in Mexico, and sells the WWE merchandises over there.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

I knew there was a reason why I loved Del Rio. And you people doubted him.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

had a feeling it might have been him. Good for him. Somebody had to say something.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

ADR should ask for a new character direction, when he can make Vince nervous and insecure out of all people then he shouldn't have a problem telling creative what's up. Too bad WWE can'd pull Mafioso gimmick, because he has the charisma and look of a mexican pope, the gimmick is just waiting to happen. The stones have already been set, he always talks how rich he is, but he never mentioned where his money comes from. But any character is better than his current one, props to him for speaking up. At least some bland, boring guys are conscious about it and want to improve and change, can't say the same about Sheamus I guess.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

Probably Orton laughing at how far down Punk is dragging the WWE.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Del Rio is right to complain. I can't believe McMahon green-lighted Lil' Jimmy's dance-off.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

If it really was Del Rio, props to him.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That's our new god, ladies and gentleman.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG  so it was Alberto Del Rio who stood up to Vince??? my god hes got some balls I didnt expect this. Alberto standing up to Vinnie Mac isnt a wise move hes lucky to still have a job

Alberto has earnt my respect

Also Alberto is out saviour and next the IWC darling


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Have anyone actually provided any source on ADR being the one, other than referring to "a lucha radio show"?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, if you hated seeing ADR on television before, brace yourselves. I suspect he'll have earned Vince's respect with that move (assuming the source is correct). 

Kudos to him. Someone needed to say it.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> This makes logical sense considering *I've heard tons of stories about how Del Rio doesn't take crap from anybody and all that.*
> 
> Good for him.


Didn't Sin Cara pull a gun on him in Mexico?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

kopitelewis said:


> Didn't Sin Cara pull a gun on him in Mexico?


If you believe Konnan, yeah. :lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

kopitelewis said:


> Didn't Sin Cara pull a gun on him in Mexico?


Yes the little midget was so intimidated that need to put that shit, and ADR didn't quit on CMLL so that show you how big balls ADR has.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ADR has huge balls. Melon balls basketballs many types of balls.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> If you believe Konnan, yeah. :lol


Konnan will tell all your shit. I love him, but he is made of stunts and shade.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, if source is correct MAJOR kudos to ADR


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

ADR?! 
Awesome!!! (Y)
(If it's true. xD)


----------



## DNoD (May 29, 2012)

ADR still sucks but kudos to him.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Brodus Clay said:


> I wanna watch dat pic, link pls :cool2


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


>


Reps!, lol yes Hunico is there I forgot about him.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ah yes the dean ambrose picture.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

When did Chris Sabin sign with WWE?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Duke Droese said:


> When did Chris Sabin sign with WWE?


Probably followed alex shelley's directions :lmao


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> what makes this a lot better is that it'a not like del rio was getting buried, he was constantly getting whc title shots
> 
> i always struck del rio as a good person, that picture where he was with slater, ambrose, curtis, and a bunch of other curtain jerkers shows that he treats everyone equal


Isn't Cena know to go drinking with backstage workers? It's unlikely to think that the main eventers only socialise with other main eventers and the same for midcarders etc.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

If we see del rio getting buried then we know vince just doesn't care anymore


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Del Rio's not going to get buried.
1. Vince seems to need ADR more than ADR needs Vince.
2. Vince seems to "respect" (or get off) on people being confrontational with him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Smells like bullshit. Was it the fact that the person could speak/write in Spanish that made people believe it right away without providing any links.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Ah yes the dean ambrose picture.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

Del Rio won't get buried. Vince loves it when wrestlers take a stand and speak against him. If CM punk was any indication, Del Rio might get a massive push after this.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

nothingucansay said:


> Del Rio won't get buried. Vince loves it when wrestlers take a stand and speak against him. If CM punk was any indication, Del Rio might get a massive push after this.


As opposed to the first 2 years of his WWE career.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> As opposed to the first 2 years of his WWE career.


Maybe this time he can actually win the title on the 6th try


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

WWE should sign Chris Sabin. We can have two Dean Ambroses then. When "Ambrose" is heel, it's the real deal in action. However, when he turns face he becomes a spotwrestler aka Sabin takes over. Or even better, let them be schizophrenic, beeing both face and heel at the same time, depending on segments. One of them is always waiting under the ring, so they have a two on one advandtage, but nobody will know that until 6 months later when Vince decides its time to reveal the "magic trick" that makes those guys recover so fast once they go under the ring. The magic trick is that they're brothers. I can all ready hear it :"It was us Vince, it was us all along" "Aww sons of bitches!" 

Or create a tag team, call them "Mirror Image" and give them the tag titles. The only way you will tell who is who is by height and ring-style lol.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

sounds awesome but i aint believing it until i see the source.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

NIIice!.. Alberto Del RRRRRRrrrRRRRiiiiiiiiOOoooo. Wasnt expecting it was him, I thought it was Orton. Del Rio did the right thing, even if he gets fired he will always be remembered as the guy with the biggest balls in the current roster.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Duke Droese said:


> When did Chris Sabin sign with WWE?


lmao 2much


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Del Rio was not fucking around when he said he brought class, honor, and CAJONES to the WWE.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Its funny to see everyone name CM Punk as the person who stood up to Vince but really it was Alberto Del Rio  nobody saw that coming. Wow that man has just gone up in my estimation. Alberto has bigger grapefruits than Vince. I wonder if Vince has listened and will change things now Alberto has spoken

Also love this pic



vincent k. mcmahon said:


>


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope it was Alberto because he's been fueding with Sheamus for far too long, now I think hes fueding with Orton which I think happened last year so its will just be a repeat of the same shit.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

ADR has just earned my respect, big time.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

doesn't Del Rio look like one of those Mafia boss?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice job by ADR if it's true.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Surprising to see from someone who Vince has such a hard on for. Props to BERTY.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I love how everyone saying "Del Rio earned my respect" please. Everyone who goes out there and performs should have your "respect." People who understand what pro wrestling is about know this, marks. 

BTW Del Rio has definitely earned my respect.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Just a quote from a poster and no link to the interview? Seems legit.

Let me pull a new one for you guys.



> Later today CM Punk was being interviewed by the staff of "YouShoot" and they asked the question about Vince McMahon's recent blow up at the backstage.
> 
> Punk answered, "I told Vince that WWE has been out of his hand for years and the script for the talent sucked. There were 4 people in the room, me, Cena, Orton and Del Rio. They all backed me up. Vince got all angry and left the room and started shouting at the WWE Creative writers.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

blur said:


> Just a quote from a poster and no link to the interview? Seems legit.
> 
> Let me pull a new one for you guys.


(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Awesome now that Punk is in on it. Good news to hear that he still has a desire for change in the company!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully it's true, as Del Rio basically said all that needed to be said in that interview. Hoping he said something similar to Vince's face as well. It'd be funny if, after a match, Del Rio grabs a mic and walks to the ramp and cut a promo about the current WWE. I imagine it'd be something like this:

"Look at that eh, I just beat Zack Ryder for the 38th time to show how "dangerous" I am. How many more times must I beat him WWE? 72? 114? It is ridiculous. I didn't travel from my home country of Mexico to the WWE to job endlessly to real-life Beaker and beat nobodies all the time. And my "feud" with Sheamus? What fucking feud? The feud where I smash his head with my rental car and the other time he takes my other rental car for a spin and trashes it? Where we have stupid promos and he calls me a bird? And I say it's my destiny to beat him and then smile like a idiota. And then lose to him 80 freaking times. It's pathetic. I can work this mic better than any idiota in the back. Instead, I'm given shit for material with the destiny manure. It is not a surprise audience doesn't give two shits about me, hell I'd be surprised if they gave one shit. And we can't even be bad guys anymore. I take sign away, mother cries about it on Twitter. What do I have to do, go to ring and mean faces at my opposition? Pathetic Vince, change it, or this company goes bye-bye. And while you're at it, get Cena's dick out of your mouth. No wonder you always have bad breath when I talk to you."

*Drops microphone and flips off camera before leaving*

Now read that in Del Rio's face.

Not a chance in hell that happens, and we're still not even sure Del Rio or anyone for that matter said anything. But imagine if it did? Del Rio would become an IWC God overnight.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Vince is starting to realize the paradox he's living in. His obsession over his legacy and the health of pro wrestling is exactly what's killing his legacy and the health of pro wrestling.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Actually, it was Triple H.



> A source close to WWE tells us that it was indeed Triple H. Triple H was on a radio show in Connecticut yesterday and had this to say:
> 
> "I told Vince that he has to change something, this company is going down if we continue like this. Last week we got a 2.5 rating and changes have to be done and if their not it'll be his fault. The only other people in the room were Stephanie and Kevin Dunn. They were shocked when this happened but someone needs to tell Vince like it is."


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Actually, it was Triple H.


I smell a troll.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

chbulls1_23 said:


> I smell a troll.


Nope, I'm not a troll. 

I, like the other poster who made up the CM Punk story on the same page, am just trying to show people how easy it is to make up a story with no source.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Nope, I'm not a troll.
> 
> I, like the other poster who made up the CM Punk story on the same page, am just trying to show people how easy it is to make up a story with no source.


You people are making me Daniel Bryan crazy. :Bischoff


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

-CM Punk: I can see him doing it, but I do not think he did. 
-Orton used to be on solid ground, but isn't anymore like he once was. He has reasons to complain though.
-Cena is still the man, and has tense relations with Vince over his injury. Possible. 
-Big Show is possible, could bitch he jobs to people he should beat, but he's a company man
-Kane: Probably likes his current angle, and doesn't rock the boat. Could care less IMO
-Ziggler is a maybe, but not sure the article considers him "prominent" yet. 

I'd guess Orton or Punk. When I read the actual criticism, I hear Punk's voice more than anyone TBH, but would think Orton has more to bitch over. 

Not sure anyone else on the roster would talk to Vince like that. Not many other prominent wrestlers


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I wouldn't guess Punk at all. He's had the lion's share of air time, promo time, push, and main events over the last year and a half.

If anybody has nothing to complain about, it's him. No one else has had a bigger increase in standing and air time besides him over the last 18 months.

You gotta look at the guys who actually would complain. . .like who have had drops in standings. Orton, Del Rio, Mark Henry, Big Show, and a few others.

The last guys who'd be bitching are the guys getting all the push. Which crosses Punk off the list first imo. He's the least likely person to be running his mouth. Especially after attacking a fan in the stands (and shoving two other fans before that for patting him). By far has the least to gain and most to lose by complaining right now.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> I wouldn't guess Punk at all. He's had the lion's share of air time, promo time, push, and main events over the last year and a half.
> 
> If anybody has nothing to complain about, it's him. No one else has had a bigger increase in standing and air time besides him over the last 18 months.
> 
> ...


Yeah but Punk always wants what's best for the product so it could be him. Highly unlikely though. They honestly should just let Punk and Heyman write the script for the show. It would probably be a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

I love how pepole say "Punk wants best for the product" (to be fair replace name with who ever their fav guy is right now)

None of you know any of them or what they "want"

I dont think it was punk for one reason, most guys would be scared of being fired, him? maybe not, but I'd bet it crossed his mind.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

yoshi tatsu?


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Still no source for the Del Rio interview? This seems very fishy. Why would Del Rio be so candid about internal affairs in the 'E? 

I'm very skeptical about this until I hear/see the source. The only current source given by the original post is "this lucha libre show"


----------



## moon25 (Sep 8, 2012)

LOL at people saying punk wants the best for the business:lol
You guys made my day:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
You made my day even better when you said that punk and heyman should write the script:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
I hope you're 12 years old really, because that post was just embarrassing.:no:


----------



## BaraaTZK92 (Sep 17, 2012)

Heyman should definitely be involved in creative....


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> -CM Punk: I can see him doing it, but I do not think he did.
> -Orton used to be on solid ground, but isn't anymore like he once was. He has reasons to complain though.
> -Cena is still the man, and has tense relations with Vince over his injury. Possible.
> -Big Show is possible, could bitch he jobs to people he should beat, but he's a company man
> ...


So Kane cares a lot then, I think you mean 'couldn't care less'. Godamm yanks.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Considering Orton was not on Raw because of his movie (he was taping Main Event and Smackdown tuesday), this report making free advertising "out of nowhere" for Del Rio (who is in the main roster since 2010 and has been pushed to the moon by Vince let's recall that) is 100% bullshit. Funny to see you guys fall into the trap...


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Maybe Del Rio is so mad that he is being handed everything instead of being used the right way. Creative could use this..

Wait a minute.... this sounds familiar!! if this is true del rio ripped off another gimmick! :delrio


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

moon25 said:


> LOL at people saying punk wants the best for the business:lol
> You guys made my day:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> You made my day even better when you said that punk and heyman should write the script:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> I hope you're 12 years old really, because that post was just embarrassing.:no:


so true...

Punk only care about money & top star status and after he got his new salary rate, top star status, a personal bus and first class plane tickets now he's a 100% company guy who's doing everything they told him to do (aka Cena 2.0)

his fans still think wrestling is real and they think Punk's rebel storyline was real :gun:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio is the man now hes stood up to Vince that has to make everyone admire him alot more now. My god why couldnt this of been caught on camera and leaked I would of marked out like crazy watching it. I bet it would of been alot more entertaining than what we get on Raw right now


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Alberto Del Rio is the man now hes stood up to Vince that has to make everyone admire him alot more now. My god why couldnt this of been caught on camera and leaked I would of marked out like crazy watching it. I bet it would of been alot more entertaining than what we get on Raw right now


you got any proof this is real? o my god alberto is so cool then.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

It could've been any number of people. I think IIT people are making the mistake of thinking it has to be someone unhappy with _their own_ booking. Any fool, and especially the guys in the locker room, can recognize that the _overall_ booking/writing is shit. I mean someone like Punk or Big Show could've done it not because they're pissed at the way they've been booked, but because they recognize that the overall product is shit.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

maybe randy said he wanted to be like dwayne, after all he's very big movie star now he was in.........ermm..........seriously what was the movie called he was filming? aaa thats it rainman!!!


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

moon25 said:


> LOL at people saying punk wants the best for the business:lol
> You guys made my day:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> You made my day even better when you said that punk and heyman should write the script:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> I hope you're 12 years old really, because that post was just embarrassing.:no:


We get it, you don't like Punk. Now you don't argue your point, you just say its right. :StephenA People like you ruin free speech for the rest of us. 

Anyway I don't really care who it was that told Vince the product sucks I just hope that he sticks with changing it.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

vince being angry...

doesn't that happen like every day? big fucking deal


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Del Rio: the new IWC darling.

Good that he stood up for himself and said something to Vince. However, it doesnt seem like it went through. I mean, we'll have to see, but all he did was change around creative team members. i don't think he realizes he's the real reason why it sucks.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

chbulls1_23 said:


> Yeah but Punk always wants what's best for the product so it could be him. Highly unlikely though. They honestly should just let Punk and Heyman write the script for the show. It would probably be a hell of a lot better.


I don't think he's come off like he wants what's best for the product, just what's best for him. . .occaisionally veiled with substituting "more deserving people" instead of "me" in his sentences. He's griped about the product in reference to his current status at the time and hid it as "other guys" not getting shots. When he was just talking about himself. Never does Punk bash himself getting too much air time, or being champ for too long, or him getting someone else's shot who deserved it more. He'd have to do that to actually come off as selfless and caring about the product in some form besides how it effects him personally.

It makes no sense in character or out of it for him to rock the boat and complain right now. Top guy for a year and a half, just attacked a fan in the crowd, huge paycheck, more popular he's been at any other point in his life.

The last person who'd open his mouth about it is Punk, because the main change the show's been revolving around him. He's been the main person benefitting from how WWE's been run the last year and a half. I'd literally bet money on it that it wasn't Punk. And I'm not a gambler at all. My odds of winning are so high, it'd be dumb not to take that bet.

It'd be like saying you think the guy who robbed the bank is most upset about the bank being robbed and losing peopke's money because he complained a few times about how banks screw people out of money in the past. I'm not sure how you could possibly come to that conclusion considering the bank being robbed obviously benefitted him immensely more than it did anyone else. So he's the last guy who'd realistically be upset about it.




Swark said:


> So Kane cares a lot then, I think you mean 'couldn't care less'. Godamm yanks.


I think you mean, "Kane cares a lot then. I think you mean, 'couldn't care less'. God damn yanks". If you're going to be a grammar nazi, you should at least speak correct English.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> I don't think he's come off like he wants what's best for the product, just what's best for him. . .occaisionally veiled with substituting "more deserving people" instead of "me" in his sentences. He's griped about the product in reference to his current status at the time and hid it as "other guys" not getting shots. When he was just talking about himself. Never does Punk bash himself getting too much air time, or being champ for too long, or him getting someone else's shot who deserved it more. He'd have to do that to actually come off as selfless and caring about the product in some form besides how it effects him personally.
> 
> It makes no sense in character or out of it for him to rock the boat and complain right now. Top guy for a year and a half, just attacked a fan in the crowd, huge paycheck, more popular he's been at any other point in his life.
> 
> ...


He's said in a interview that he has a lot of pull with the higher ups that work there. That's why I kind of thought it might be him. You're right in the fact that he himself shouldn't have any reason to gripe.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Why is this any more true/false than other dirt sheet reports?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Its amazing how Alberto finds the balls to do this but other talent cant stand up to Vince


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

blur said:


> Just a quote from a poster and no link to the interview? Seems legit.
> 
> Let me pull a new one for you guys.


Looks like someone wants it to be CM Punk so bad :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Looks like someone wants it to be CM Punk so bad :lmao


Or maybe we just want a source instead of just an unsubstantiated rumour? If it is ADR, good on him. And maybe he would take Vince to task... but we had a post that had no sources to back up the claim so simply saying "that's the truth" isn't good enough. Even if the poster had said Punk with a possibly "real" radio interview, most of us would still be asking for the source. It's called backing up a claim...


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Orton? Dunno. That would make him dumb for doing such a thing when he is already in a risky spot...
Or smart, as he may be trying to look like a "tough and strong individual" - which Vince would possibly appreciate.

But why mentions of Hawkins on the first page, lol? 
It says "prominent" wrestler. Unfortunately, friendship with The Rock aside, Curt isn't a prominent wrestler.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL.

Still no source? Still not mention of this on the "dirtsheet's" or even the more reliable wrestling news sites. 

I'm calling bullshit on this.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

I doubt Punk is 'the guy'.. he has no reason to complain. Orton is my guess.


----------



## Iakona (Apr 5, 2005)

Aye i'm inclined to think its Orton too.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Those were the vaguest, most unhelpful "details" ever released.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its amazing how Alberto finds the balls to do this but other talent cant stand up to Vince


If it is Alberto, he was in a good position to speak out: highly paid, yet marginalized by his failed pushes, limited amount of time to make an impact because he would like to retire within a year, but respected and liked by Vince McMahon.

He was the perfect guy to say what a lot of talent were probably already thinking. He had nothing to lose.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Why would del rio complain. He went over orton and Daniel Bryan clean. He is the top heel on smack down


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Looks like someone wants it to be CM Punk so bad :lmao



What?


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

stab in the dark but im inclined to think it would of been orton


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

sonicslash said:


> Why would del rio complain. He went over orton and Daniel Bryan clean. He is the top heel on smack down


But not the top champion.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

lets be serious guys, it was deff Lil Jimmy.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Based on what I read so far, I think its Triple H. Cena, Punk or Orton, I don't think so. Aside from Triple H, the only other person I can think capable of doing something like this is Shawn Michaels, but he's not there anymore. Lets face it, what exactly is going to happen to Triple H if he argues with the boss? He's pretty much next in line, and Stephanie herself once said in an interview that Hunter and Vince do get into it sometimes, and she has to manage such situations. So, I think its Triple H. What I also think is that there is more to the story than the original post.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Come on now, we all know it was Hornswaggle who manned up and slapped Vince down.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

venom424 said:


> Based on what I read so far, I think its Triple H. Cena, Punk or Orton, I don't think so. Aside from Triple H, the only other person I can think capable of doing something like this is Shawn Michaels, but he's not there anymore. Lets face it, what exactly is going to happen to Triple H if he argues with the boss? He's pretty much next in line, and Stephanie herself once said in an interview that Hunter and Vince do get into it sometimes, and she has to manage such situations. So, I think its Triple H. What I also think is that there is more to the story than the original post.


Isn't Orton off shooting that new movie? Would've he been backstage?


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

venom424 said:


> Based on what I read so far, I think its Triple H. Cena, Punk or Orton, I don't think so. Aside from Triple H, the only other person I can think capable of doing something like this is Shawn Michaels, but he's not there anymore. Lets face it, what exactly is going to happen to Triple H if he argues with the boss? He's pretty much next in line, and Stephanie herself once said in an interview that Hunter and Vince do get into it sometimes, and she has to manage such situations. So, I think its Triple H. What I also think is that there is more to the story than the original post.


If it was HHH, the dirtsheets would have directly referred instead of calling him a "top superstar".


----------



## MarkAndProud (Jun 2, 2012)

Punk to vince: YOU HAVE A VAGINA! OH AND YOUR PRODUCT SUCKS


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

I knew it was my man Del Rio. He´s had trouble with the management before so I wouldn´t be surprised.


----------

